# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  همســــــــــــ ة

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
* لا تحاول الانتصار في كل الخلافات ، فأحيانا كسب القلوب أولى من كسب المواقف . انتقد القول ، ولكن احترم القائل ..
فإن مهمتك أن تقضي على المرض ، لا على المريض ..

* إذا ساءك من أحدهم شيئا ..فقل : (الحمدلله الذي عافاني مما ابتلاك به وفضلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا ).
لا تحتقروا العاصي فإنما نحيا بستر الله ..*



منـــقول

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكِ .. وجزاكِ كل خير

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم آمين ولك مثل ذلك ،،*

----------

